# BAGELSPORT "MILGAUSS" HOMAGE



## Reno

I purchased recently a BAGELSPORT _Explorer 2_ homage&#8230;

BAGELSPORT "EXPLO II" HOMAGE

and I was quite pleased with it 

so I decided to buy another "Bagel"&#8230; a *MILGAUSS* homage.

It arrived today :










In short : same thing than the Explo2 : very nice watch, especially for the price ; the bracelet seems to be Bagel's weak point&#8230; for the price, really nothing to complain about :-!































































































































On the wrist



























For those who wonder&#8230; it's the same size than the Explo I or the Day-Date/Datejust models&#8230; (~35mm without crown, ~38mm including crown)


----------



## peacemaker885

Looks very nice! Thanks again Reno.


----------



## ALAMO

The dial could be better (MQJ 'submariner" level let's say), but who complains having a nice automatic watch for $30 ... 
Good catch Reno ! Keep'em ticking  !


----------



## Oilers Fan

Great looking watch Reno. I was thinking about grabbing the white dial version. Might have to now.


----------



## RedneckVostokGuy

Out of curiosity, but where can one find a reliable source for these watches? For the prices being mentioned, I might want to try one.


----------



## Reno

peacemaker885 said:


> Looks very nice! Thanks again Reno.


Thanks peacemaker885 !



ALAMO said:


> The dial could be better (MQJ 'submariner" level let's say), but who complains having a nice automatic watch for $30 ...
> Good catch Reno ! Keep'em ticking  !


My pictures aren't very nice&#8230; the dial _is_ splendid ;-)



Oilers Fan said:


> Great looking watch Reno. *I was thinking about grabbing the white dial version.* Might have to now.


:-!



RedneckVostokGuy said:


> Out of curiosity, but where can one find a reliable source for these watches? For the prices being mentioned, I might want to try one.


I got mine here : Classic Elegant Automatic Mechanical Stainless Steel Wrist Watch Black | eBay


----------



## stratct

What movement does it have?


----------



## Reno

stratct said:


> What movement does it have?


No idea for now (I haven't opened it yet). The usual, I suspect&#8230; ST-16 or DG-28 :think:


----------



## Martin_B

Looks great! I guess it will be harder swapping straps on this one, considering the lug size?

Regards,

Martin


----------



## RedneckVostokGuy

And I just pulled the trigger on one of these as well. For $30 and shipping, I figure I couldn't go wrong with it, especially given whats been posted about Bagelsport already.


----------



## Reno

Martin_B said:


> Looks great! I guess it will be harder swapping straps on this one, considering the lug size?


Well, no ! The 16mm bracelet width concerns the buckle ! The lug width is a good ol'regular 20mm !! :-!



RedneckVostokGuy said:


> And I just pulled the trigger on one of these as well. For $30 and shipping, I figure I couldn't go wrong with it, especially given whats been posted about Bagelsport already.


Yup. Absolutely ;-)


----------



## James1949

Hi,
I have just received 2 watches, 1 Alias Kim with the name AK Homme, that resembles the Rolex GT Master I bought when I was 20 years old, I am now coming up to my 63rd birthday.
The second watch is a Steel Bagelsport which looks very similar to a Rolex President.
I bought the watches from 2 seperate sources on E-bay:
*shoppingpower2* who sold me the one similar to a GMT Master (but with the name of AKHomme) but it does not have a screw-in winder. However it certainly looks the part and comes in a very handsome case.
*go-lala-go *who sold me the watch similar to a Rolex President (but with no name, simply Steel Bagelsport). This watch has a screw-in winder which for the price totally amazed me. This watch comes with no case. You have to be willing to play around with the winder on the Rolex President look alike as it's a bit fiddly to set the date and day but very worth the effort. Just be gentle with it.
I have to admit that both watches took me by surprise with their build quality for the price asked. As you can see I am very satisfied by my purchase. I am, by the way, English.


RedneckVostokGuy said:


> Out of curiosity, but where can one find a reliable source for these watches? For the prices being mentioned, I might want to try one.


----------



## Martin_B

Reno said:


> Well, no ! The 16mm bracelet width concerns the buckle ! The lug width is a good ol'regular 20mm !! :-!


Hmm, in that case I might be interested....Always good to have a 'quick fix' when I cannot withstand the urge to buy something even though I'm trying to not to spend money


----------



## Citizen V

Reno said:


> Well, no ! The 16mm bracelet width concerns the buckle ! The lug width is a good ol'regular 20mm !! :-!


! I threw mine on a black leather strap since I couldn't resize the bracelet; looks wonderful! Great pics again  better than any I can take of mine.


----------



## corn cob kid

I have my first BagelSport on the way in. I should really wait till I get that one before I order another one.... Reno, you are a trouble maker for me you know that? :-d

First the "summer watch" with white nato, then the bagelsport GMT, now this one....


----------



## stratct

Reno said:


> No idea for now (I haven't opened it yet). The usual, I suspect&#133; ST-16 or DG-28 :think:


Yeah that's the usual lol. I'm just wondering how well movement (especially the DG with it's miyota styled stutter) will hold up with that second hand. Does it look insanely notchy? I know Rolex has a quite a bit higher BPH than those guys.


----------



## RedneckVostokGuy

corn cob kid said:


> I have my first BagelSport on the way in. I should really wait till I get that one before I order another one.... Reno, you are a trouble maker for me you know that? :-d
> 
> First the "summer watch" with white nato, then the bagelsport GMT, now this one....


Reno IS a troublemaker!  I didn't even consider Bagelsport until he spoke of them and the quality you get for the price. Dammit, watches are our crack-rock!


----------



## Reno

corn cob kid said:


> I have my first BagelSport on the way in. I should really wait till I get that one before I order another one.... Reno, you are a trouble maker for me you know that? :-d
> 
> First the "summer watch" with white nato, then the bagelsport GMT, now this one....





RedneckVostokGuy said:


> Reno IS a troublemaker!  I didn't even consider Bagelsport until he spoke of them and the quality you get for the price. Dammit, watches are our crack-rock!


Extremely happy to oblige, guys ! :-d


----------



## Reno

stratct said:


> Yeah that's the usual lol. I'm just wondering how well movement (especially the DG with it's miyota styled stutter) will hold up with that second hand. Does it look insanely notchy? I know Rolex has a quite a bit higher BPH than those guys.


Not on the Explo II nor the Milgauss. The second hand is quite smooth actually |>

But it _stops_ when the watch is shaken a bit too hard.


----------



## gsaronni

Why do I have to read this post?

Thanks for the photos, it is a beauty of

Regards


----------



## stratct

Reno said:


> Not on the Explo II nor the Milgauss. The second hand is quite smooth actually |>
> 
> But it stops when the watch is shaken a bit too hard.


Welcome to the world of indirect second hands lol


----------



## phillyj

I love the milgauss style. I'm not having any luck finding it. What do you guys search? What price range should I set the filter to? Thanks


----------



## Citizen V

phillyj said:


> I love the milgauss style. I'm not having any luck finding it. What do you guys search? What price range should I set the filter to? Thanks


Do you mean this particular Bagelsport? The link should be on the first page. Otherwise, try searching "Parnis Explorer". The Milgauss homages are usually labeled as that by eBay sellers.


----------



## phillyj

Citizen V said:


> Do you mean this particular Bagelsport? The link should be on the first page. Otherwise, try searching "Parnis Explorer". The Milgauss homages are usually labeled as that by eBay sellers.


Thanks, the bagelsport seller doesn't have anymore and I'm not sure how to navigate french ebay. Anyway, I like the parnis homage. Maybe I'll save up for the one with the Nato. It looks really nice, with the screwdown crown and "anti-magnetic" caseback

Does Manbushijie sell these? I didn't see any on his site.

Edit: Never mind about Manbushijie. I found it on his site.


----------



## corn cob kid

phillyj said:


> I love the milgauss style. I'm not having any luck finding it. What do you guys search? What price range should I set the filter to? Thanks


I went to ebay and searched on: Classic Elegant Automatic Mechanical Stainless Steel Wrist Watch black

I don't think they are out there right now, Chinese New Year started and the seller I found them at is on Holiday for awhile. It was running just under $35 with shipping IIRC.


----------



## RedneckVostokGuy

The Kid is right about Chinese New Year; it's this weekend and the celebrations usually start the week prior, so it might be a few days before one hears anything from any of the sellers in China or Hong Kong. My fiancée is Chinese American, and she can vouch for what it's like.  Admittedly, I have two watches on the way from that side of the Pacific, so the usual turnaround time is going to suck right now.



corn cob kid said:


> I went to ebay and searched on: Classic Elegant Automatic Mechanical Stainless Steel Wrist Watch black
> 
> I don't think they are out there right now, Chinese New Year started and the seller I found them at is on Holiday for awhile. It was running just under $35 with shipping IIRC.


----------



## gsaronni

phillyj said:


> I love the milgauss style. I'm not having any luck finding it. What do you guys search? What price range should I set the filter to? Thanks


See it here:
http://www.ebay.es/itm/270878697671...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_3930wt_1163
http://www.ebay.es/itm/220919795458...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_4527wt_1163


----------



## jald

The watch looks good, but the original has 40mm in case...


----------



## phillyj

What's the difference between these Bagelsports and the ones sold by Manbushije and others made by Parnis? Size, Movement?


----------



## corn cob kid

phillyj said:


> What's the difference between these Bagelsports and the ones sold by Manbushije and others made by Parnis? Size, Movement?


I took a quick look at the one on manbushijie - I assume you are looking at the sterile dial version. I can see the following differences: sterile dial vs BagelSport w/logo and it has a sapphire crystal. I cannot tell what movement either one has, but I would venture to _guess_ that the manbushijie has a better movement. Again guessing, probably a ST-16 or DG-28 as Reno thought (not made by Seagull) in both of them, but the manbushijie may have a DG. Then there is ~$50 less for the Bagelsport. Given Reno's description of the band on the Bagel Sport, I would venture that the manbushijie has a better band - but then some people don't like the manbushijie band either. The case on the manbushijie is 40mm vs the Bagel Sport at 35mm.

As for Parnis - manbushijie and Parnis are mushroom brands. I don't think anyone knows for sure about Bagel Sport, but they may very well be another mushroom brand. Mushroom brands are made up from parts and the quality varies for each watch - meaning that you could get a good one or get a bad one. The seller is key to buying these brands since you want to have a good customer service on the sale just in case there is a problem. My impression is that most people like them for the price.

Anyone else see or know something I missed or may have wrong? Some of the above is conjecture on my part. I have a Bagel Sport on the way and I want to see what movement is in it. I will be opening her up shortly after arrival to see. I expect it either Today or Monday; the latest tracking entry (posted yesterday) has it located only a 3 hour drive from me.

I got an Bagel Sport (different model than this one - I got the white GMT) just for the fun of it. At $30, I'm not expecting a COSC rock solid build, but just a fun watch and when it dies it goes to the bin. However, I may just use it for a project watch depending on the guts. For example, I'd like to try my hand at a re-lume.

Edit: Please feel free to correct me on anything above. I'm still learning and don't have a ego to bruise. It's how I can learn!


----------



## gsaronni

No one with a white one? My wife wants one of this watches and she would like to see some quality shots of the white one


----------



## stratct

Now did that come in a toaster box?


----------



## ultarior

you guyz made this one popular,
all the sellers relisted this one for 80+ USD (or did I miss any deal for 30$?) =)


----------



## Martin_B

ultarior said:


> you guyz made this one popular,
> all the sellers relisted this one for 80+ USD (or did I miss any deal for 30$?) =)


Jeez, $80... They are not worth that. Not even close :-x


----------



## ultarior

the more confusion goes after seeing the white dial version still being listed for 30$
that made me a bit angry =)


----------



## Martin_B

If you would be willing to spend that kind of money, I'd go for the version manbushijie ($82 on steel ex. ship) and some ebay sellers have. They are several steps above bagelsport.


----------



## ultarior

thanks
I got parnis big pilot pvd, if the quality is alike, then it worth 80$ =))


----------



## NineFace

from $30 to $80 and another seller increase from $30 to $130 omg HK ppl doing business 

Casual Automatic Mechanical Stainless Steel Unisex Wrist Watch Black Dial | eBay
Classic Elegant Automatic Mechanical Stainless Steel Wrist Watch Black | eBay


----------



## corn cob kid

But the question is are the selling? Last I looked, the ones I saw had not sold any at that price. I think it is just a matter of time before they come back down (to reality).



NineFace said:


> from $30 to $80 and another seller increase from $30 to $130 omg HK ppl doing business
> 
> Casual Automatic Mechanical Stainless Steel Unisex Wrist Watch Black Dial | eBay
> Classic Elegant Automatic Mechanical Stainless Steel Wrist Watch Black | eBay


----------



## AlbertaTime

NineFace said:


> ...HK ppl doing business...


Not really unusual...the same thing happened at first with Parnis. Almost any Parnis model was available for $30 (or less on auctions) when they first hit the scene, then they rose quickly as the buzz got around and as Parnis became a kind of "brand name".

Welcome to "supply...and demand" :-d Blame Reno's photos!!


----------



## Reno

AlbertaTime said:


> Not really unusual...the same thing happened at first with Parnis. Almost any Parnis model was available for $30 (or less on auctions) when they first hit the scene, then they rose quickly as the buzz got around and as Parnis became a kind of "brand name".
> 
> Welcome to "supply...and demand" :-d Blame Reno's photos!!


*Heyyyyyyyyyy !!!!* :-d

I don't even own a PARNIS !!!! :rodekaart :-x :-d (I've been _very close_ to, on countless occasions though ;-) )


----------



## Reno

*NEW PICS :*

BAGELSPORT "MILGAUSS" HOMAGE


----------



## AlbertaTime

Reno said:


> *Heyyyyyyyyyy !!!!* :-d
> 
> I don't even own a PARNIS !!!! :rodekaart :-x :-d (I've been _very close_ to, on countless occasions though ;-) )


I should have been clearer...I meant "blame Reno" for the price rise on _Bagelsport_ (now let's hear your alibi...) ;-)

We can blame the Parnis rise on Martin_B's beautiful photos


----------



## Martin_B

AlbertaTime said:


> I should have been clearer...I meant "blame Reno" for the price rise on _Bagelsport_ (now let's hear your alibi...) ;-)
> 
> We can blame the Parnis rise on Martin_B's beautiful photos


Hey! Leave me out of it! It's not like I'm paid by those Parnis salesmen...

Although I should be :-db-)


----------



## AlbertaTime

Martin_B said:


> Although I should be :-db-)


yes, you should be.


----------



## Martin_B

AlbertaTime said:


> yes, you should be.


And not to mention a certain curator of a certain museum of VCM's being the sole cause of the ST5's tenfold increase in price, and certainly not to mention causing compulsive addictive hoarding behavior ;-):-d


----------



## AlbertaTime

Martin_B said:


> And not to mention a certain curator of a certain museum of VCM's being the sole cause of the ST5's tenfold increase in price, and certainly not to mention causing compulsive addictive hoarding behavior ;-):-d


----------



## Reno

AlbertaTime said:


> I should have been clearer...I meant "blame Reno" for the price rise on _Bagelsport_ (now let's hear your alibi...) ;-)


Errrrrrrrm&#8230; let me work something out :-d



AlbertaTime said:


>


ALL GUILTY !!! :-d


----------



## phillyj

I call a boycott. The watch may have warrantied a $15 to $25 price increase but more than double increase is not good. The thing about markets is that it will reach an equilibrium, but only as long as the seller sees a limited purchase rate at the higher rate. I don't think it is worth the current price.


----------



## YOUNGIAM

I just bought one with the white face for 29.99. I can't believe how much the want for the black face 88.00 to 129.00. The black face wass my first choice but I am not paying those prices...... :think:
http://usih.merchantrunglobal.com/I...ImageID=13334&DisplaySize=-1&ListingID=380118


----------



## ultarior

phillyj said:


> I call a boycott. The watch may have warrantied a $15 to $25 price increase but more than double increase is not good.


Say that to r-l-x and om-ga OLOLOLOLOL =))))


----------



## villagio

I bought the black faced version over a month ago (for $30) and it hasn't arrived yet.

Just saw that the seller relisted them at $130 (lol), and I'm wondering if he actually sent it at all. I dare say he'll just try and refund me rather than send a replacement.


----------



## corn cob kid

I was browsing Ebay last night and found it for $35 with shipping. I believe it was the same seller as Reno got his from. I thnk they got a sudden increase in orders and they raised the price based on demand. Either some of the stores are owned by the same entity or the keep track of each others prices and raised them accordingling. Bottom line is that when the did not sell for the high price (which was not worth it) they are now dropping back down. Just my opinion.



villagio said:


> I bought the black faced version over a month ago (for $30) and it hasn't arrived yet.
> 
> Just saw that the seller relisted them at $130 (lol), and I'm wondering if he actually sent it at all. I dare say he'll just try and refund me rather than send a replacement.


----------



## NineFace

I email to both of sellers about the price last week and yesterday one of them put the price back to $30. I haven't buy it because I'm not sure about the quality of it movement  as I could save this $30 for a better watch...

here
eBay Australia: Buy new & used fashion, electronics & home d


----------



## corn cob kid

NineFace said:


> I email to both of sellers about the price last week and yesterday one of them put the price back to $30. I haven't buy it because I'm not sure about the quality of it movement  as I could save this $30 for a better watch...
> 
> here
> eBay Australia: Buy new & used fashion, electronics & home d


I don't have this one, but I have another baglesport and the accuracy is amazing (your milage may vary). I have another on the way.

That said, I don't buy these expecting high quality movements @ $30. They are worth the money and they are fun. I have my eye on another one as well

P.S. Dang you Reno  this is becoming a habit ... I think this is the 4 th watch you "forced" me to buy

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## NineFace

corn cob kid said:


> I don't have this one, but I have another baglesport and the accuracy is amazing (your milage may vary). I have another on the way.
> 
> That said, I don't buy these expecting high quality movements @ $30. They are worth the money and they are fun. I have my eye on another one as well
> 
> P.S. Dang you Reno  this is becoming a habit ... I think this is the 4 th watch you "forced" me to buy
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


which one that you got? can you give me a bit more details about the accuracy and power reserves, I think a lot of people wanna this too? I know $30 is not a lot of money but if it going stop working in the few months then I rather not get it :/


----------



## corn cob kid

I purchased the Explorer II homage. Reno did a review on it a short time ago as well. As for mine I have never checked the power reserve. It is not something I worry about As for the accuracy mine is running within a few seconds a day. The exact same watch could very a lot.

Bottom line this is a cheap beater watch IMHO. Fun, accurate and looks good. The quality is OK - worth the $30 I paid for it. If you are worried about it dying - don't get it. If mine died in a few months I would not lose any sleep. At this price I just don't expect a lot.



NineFace said:


> which one that you got? can you give me a bit more details about the accuracy and power reserves, I think a lot of people wanna this too? I know $30 is not a lot of money but if it going stop working in the few months then I rather not get it :/


----------



## NineFace

maybe I'll just get a Mako hahaha


----------



## Vemrik

Hm, can't seem to find any of these on ebay, or anywhere else either for that matter, anymore. Have they become that popular, or am I just looking in the wrong place? :-d


----------



## NineFace

Vemrik said:


> Hm, can't seem to find any of these on ebay, or anywhere else either for that matter, anymore. Have they become that popular, or am I just looking in the wrong place? :-d


Casual Automatic Mechanical Stainless Steel Unisex Wrist Watch White Dial | eBay
the black version he increased the price again lol, you can email him and tell him to put the price back to $30 or you won't buy it!!!
Casual Automatic Mechanical Stainless Steel Unisex Wrist Watch Black Dial | eBay


----------



## Vemrik

Hehe, nah, I've filled my current watch-quota, at least for a couple of weeks...  I'm just curious to see more of their models, but it doesn't seem to be possible to search for the brand "Bagelsport", I don't get any hits for that at least.


----------



## corn cob kid

I have never seen them list the brand, you have to hunt them down. Most of what I have seen are homages of Mil, Explorer II, Yachtmaster, and subs all in various colors.



Vemrik said:


> Hehe, nah, I've filled my current watch-quota, at least for a couple of weeks...  I'm just curious to see more of their models, but it doesn't seem to be possible to search for the brand "Bagelsport", I don't get any hits for that at least.


----------



## annuvin

for what it's worth, my $30 bagelsport has been keeping pretty good time, despite a very erratic second hand. not bad for a mechanical "beater" watch.


----------



## ArmbrusterToledo

All this talk persuaded me to get Bagelsport explo and Mil homages. With any luck I will have in my hands in 2 weeks from Hong Kong. Also got a Soki explo for under US$14.00 on special one day sale. I am thinking that prices will continue to rise dramatically as the new wage increases in China will increase costs for everyone making or selling everything. I did need to exceed my normal price point by 5 cents to get one of them, a nickel not percent. Wild differences in prices seem to still be normal on ebay with same item by same seller at both the lower price as well as one 4 times as much. For the moment, Bagelsport seems to have fairly nice finish, better than watches half the price but not 4 times as nice if price were higher. Does anyone know what the number coding with the B by the balance indicates in annuvin pictures?


----------



## Seele

The "B" under the balance means that it's a Beijing-built movement, considered by some as a most desirable one.

I also ordered a black dial "Milgauss" and it is enroute; it is a bit frustrating as getting them is like a game of "Whack-a-Mole"; the prices keep bouncing up and down and you have to pull the trigger when it's at its lowest, I snatched it at just over $30 including shipping so it's not a very bad deal.

A long-running thread on Bagelsport (and MQJ) some years ago revealed that Bagelsport watches were a "nudge nudge wink wink" way for some vendors to sell counterfeit Rolex watches; many correspondents reported that they received these counterfeits rather than those branded Bagelsport. I have a feeling that nowadays the vendors realised that we really do want Bagelsport watches, no further reports of getting those have been had for some time now.


----------



## davidn3

The links that were posted earlier to seller *wenqiang8* had a white and black dial version. *wenqiang8* is charging double for the black dial 

I sent him a message asking if he would lower it back to the original price of $30.05 US, the same price as white dial. His response was:

dear friend,

many thanks for your contacting!
we are so sorry to inform you the item 270919053467 we have been sold out .
and our item supplier told us they won't produce this item at this moment .
so dear friend, could you choose other item in our store?
thank you !

Well, I suggested that if that is the case, he should remove the item from eBay, as it says 10 available. I was going to hold out for the black dial model to drop in price, but I couldn't! Now I'm awaiting a white dial in the mail :-D Knowing my luck, the black dial version will drop in price tomorrow!

The pictures and talk sold me


----------



## NineFace

davidn3 said:


> The links that were posted earlier to seller *wenqiang8* had a white and black dial version. *wenqiang8* is charging double for the black dial
> 
> I sent him a message asking if he would lower it back to the original price of $30.05 US, the same price as white dial. His response was:
> 
> dear friend,
> 
> many thanks for your contacting!
> we are so sorry to inform you the item 270919053467 we have been sold out .
> and our item supplier told us they won't produce this item at this moment .
> so dear friend, could you choose other item in our store?
> thank you !
> 
> Well, I suggested that if that is the case, he should remove the item from eBay, as it says 10 available. I was going to hold out for the black dial model to drop in price, but I couldn't! Now I'm awaiting a white dial in the mail :-D Knowing my luck, the black dial version will drop in price tomorrow!
> 
> The pictures and talk sold me


That's similar to what he told me when I asked him "it was sold out" but in fact it's not...


----------



## Texan

Hi, folks!
What do you think about this "brand"?
I already have Daytona homage. Looks like same quality as MQJ and Bagelsport. Hacking, stainless steel case, solid links, even solid end links on some models.

--Men's Watches>Watches>Apparel, Shoes & Accessories>--WEIERMAN 8002 Men's Black Dial Stainless Steel Automatic Core Watch (Black)

Discount China Wholesale WEIERMAN 8003 Men's Black Dial Stainless Steel Automatic Core Watch (Black) [twb44b]- US$28.53 - Picktocart.com


----------



## Seele

Sorry for being late attending our bagel party! My "whack-a-mole" prize turned up today, the black-dial Milgauss homage. No point in showing pictures as it is the same as all the others, but here are my first impressions:

1. The bracelet is not bad-looking but the deployant clasp is really tinny, and when I close it, the clasp does not give me a positive, reassuring click. I took good care in taking out all three removable links for my slender wrist, and thankfully did not damage the screw threads, but then I do feel that they could have put in a removable link in place of a fixed link at the "6" half of the bracelet, as the deployant clasp sits a bit too close to the little finger edge of my wrist. When I had the removable links taken out, the "12" half of the bracelet has some difficulties getting back together: the fitting was a little tight so I had to prise them open a little; so the links are a bit like "file to fit", but I got it working.

2. The movement is a "B-marked" Beijing like that in annuvin's. The winding rotor spins quite freely, when I flick my wrist to look at the watch I can feel the rotor making six or seven turns inside the case. It makes me suspect if the rotor is really winding the main spring, but I am not familiar with the Beijing; the nearest that I have is a Dixmont in my Alpha USA MilSub which is far from this loose. I will spend the next few days testing it.

3. Its crown manipulation feels a bit "hazy", lacking the crispness of the Dixmont-powered Alpha; it screws and unscrews without the smoothness of the Alpha, and once unscrewed, the crown can be pulled out to the time setting position which also hacks the movement. Pushing it back in starts the movement again, and when it is pushed in further and screwed back in, the lack of a clutch mechanism means you are winding it a few turns.

4. Cosmetically it is quite agreeable, and of course the lume is far from what a real Milgauss offers: that on the 1, 2, 4, 5, 7, 8, 10, and 11 markers works better, the hands are very feeble, and the tan-coloured lume on the 3, 6, and 9 markers are pretty much useless.

It might be too early for me to pass a verdict, so far it's fun and the brand name certainly has a comical appeal. I would of course like to hear from fellow owners with the Beijing movement to share their experiences regarding the rotor action. It is not half bad for $30, but not much more.


----------



## Triton9

Hi guys, hope this is not as a hijack. I just received my less than $15 Soki sub. Great value for money sub watch. I think you cannot get other auto dive watch for such price. The watch feels light and the case might be plated but it will be a quality plated. The movement can't hack but has quick change date. I open the caseback and see no gasket but this watch do has the screw in crown so I believe it has certain level of watch resistant. Probably for showering and dish washing.. I swap the low quality bracelet with a $4 Nato strap.

I feel never regret going for this Soki.
















Tmr, it will have a face lift and I mod this watch of the dial.


----------



## Seele

Triton9,

Since Soki has apparently taken over the position previously occupied by Bagelsport as the lowest-cost mechanicals of decent quality (and before that, MQJ), it might be an idea to start a thread on them. Thinking out loud: now it would be very interesting to have a three-way comparison test of sub homages by MQJ, Bagelsport and Soki!


----------



## Seele

A quick update: I have worn my new "Milgauss" for more than 24 hours non-stop and it has gained a few seconds, which is fair enough. It is now resting on the bench and I shall see how good the power reserve is, as the autowind mechanism should have wound it as far as it's willing to go.

Earlier I took the bracelets off for a look, and found the end links to be made out of two sheet steel stampings, and alarmingly the very thin springbars were both bent, and I fear that as time progresses they might even snap. Attempting to replace them with more substantial springbars failed: when I got one end of a springbar in the hole, the other one refused to get into its corresponding hole. I have traced the problem to a misalignment between the hooks holding on to the springbars inside the end links and the lug holes themselves: the hooks are too far away from the watch body. After I am done with the power reserve test, I will try to do some tweaking to allow for better springbars to be used without undue stress on them.


----------



## Reno

Seele said:


> Earlier I took the bracelets off for a look, and found the end links to be made out of two sheet steel stampings, *and alarmingly the very thin springbars were both bent*, and I fear that as time progresses they might even snap. *Attempting to replace them with more substantial springbars failed: when I got one end of a springbar in the hole, the other one refused to get into its corresponding hole.* I have traced the problem to a misalignment between the hooks holding on to the springbars inside the end links and the lug holes themselves: the hooks are too far away from the watch body. After I am done with the power reserve test, I will try to do some tweaking to allow for better springbars to be used without undue stress on them.


Exactly the same thing on mine (dito with the _Explo II_).


----------



## davidn3

I'm still waiting for my white "bagelauss" to come (btw, it's price was bumped to $60 like the black dial after I ordered it for $30)

I'm hoping the quality is as good as my MQJ sub, but reading things some of you posted makes me worried that it won't be. :-(

That SOKI sub looks alright, but I think its a level below the MQJ/Bagel subs. From the ebay pictures I've seen, it appears to have folded bracelet links with push pins, compared to solid links with screws in the MQJ/Bagel bracelets. I wonder how similar the head of the watch is though.


----------



## Seele

Reno said:


> Exactly the same thing on mine (dito with the _Explo II_).


Reno,

A problem with the metal sheet stampings I found is that they're not very well finished - actually, not finished at all. One factor that gave the deployant clasp a feeling of "tinniness" is that its edges are not finished, giving that rough edge which is unpleasant to touch. I fixed that by carefully sanding it down with a tiny scrap of wet-and-dry paper, using liquid soap as lubricant, and that went a long way to make it feel better.

The same situation applies to the end links, the rough edges of the "hooks" inside each end link on the underside, in contact with the springbar, would press against the shaft making it easy to deform. When I carry out the surgery, I will try to smooth out these rough edges in the hope of eliminating the high load at one point along the springbar, let's hope it works well; after all wearing a watch with a bent springbar is not exactly a most reassuring thought.


----------



## Seele

Small update: I have done the surgery to the end links, now they are held with much chunkier springbars, and that's a reassuring thought. I also figured out how the original springbars got bent at the factory: they were fitted first and then the ends of the end links were crimped tight together, which means the end links are pulled away from the case, thus bending the spring bars.

It was a fiddly and somewhat long process to get everything balanced out, a little at a time, but I think I have done it reasonably well, even though one of the springbars did get very slightly bent too, but in a curve rather than one sharp fold. I guess it's good enough not to worry about the springbars snapping for the foreseeable future.


----------



## annuvin

I've bought various chinese watches on the 'bay and all of them have had messed up springbars.


----------



## gsaronni

Mine is just here with a poor clasp, annoying dive extension and bended bars. So now I am wearing it on a NATO and it is quite confy on my thin arm.

Here is the same watch with better bracelet and 32$

http://www.focalprice.com/YWB44B/WE...ainless_Steel_Automatic_Core_Watch_Black.html


----------



## Citizen V

Interesting, it's got solid end links.


----------



## rpstrimple

Wow, this was exactly what I was looking for. This looks better than the Parnis one IMO. The Milgauss is my grail, so this would be great to try out! Thanks for the post and pics!


----------



## davidn3

Good find! Wish I knew about it before the bagel. Do you know how that clasp works? Is it like the new style Rollie models, with that bending end piece?



gsaronni said:


> Mine is just here with a poor clasp, annoying dive extension and bended bars. So now I am wearing it on a NATO and it is quite confy on my thin arm.
> 
> Here is the same watch with better bracelet and 32$
> 
> WEIERMAN 8003 Men's Black Dial Stainless Steel Automatic Core Watch (Black) YWB44B - $32.21 - Affordable Watches


----------



## rpstrimple

Just ordered a Weierman, so we'll see how that one runs. Will make a nice beater anyways.


----------



## Seele

Just for the record, this is mine:


----------



## YOUNGIAM

I have had this watch for a few weeks and as far as I am concerned it is barely worth the 30 dollars I spent on it. Can't even adjust the bracelet becuase the screws are striped from the get go. I think I am going to throw it on a nato and give it to my 11 year old son. I really like the Parnis brand and will be purchacing that in the near future.

eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices


----------



## Citizen V

YOUNGIAM said:


> I have had this watch for a few weeks and as far as I am concerned it is barely worth the 30 dollars I spent on it. Can't even adjust the bracelet becuase the screws are striped from the get go. I think I am going to throw it on a nato and give it to my 11 year old son. I really like the Parnis brand and will be purchacing that in the near future.
> 
> eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices


Sorry to hear that. I do believe this is watch is made from the same parts as Parnis watches though. It's listed on all the sites that sell Parnis watches, but just happens to have a sterile dial. But like the eBay price, they're all $80+. Where did you find one for $30? At $30 it'd still be quite a deal with solid end links and sapphire glass, although the bracelet is useless if you can't resize it.


----------



## Pawl_Buster

YOUNGIAM said:


> I have had this watch for a few weeks and as far as I am concerned it is barely worth the 30 dollars I spent on it. Can't even adjust the bracelet becuase the screws are striped from the get go. I think I am going to throw it on a nato and give it to my 11 year old son. I really like the Parnis brand and will be purchacing that in the near future.
> 
> eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices


Don't hold your breath...Parnis is just as much a gamble as any of the mushroom brands. They all source there kit form the same low ball contractors.

If you go in expecting Sea Gull or Seiko quality, you are nearly always going to be disappointed :-(

Anyone who just wants to be done with these bad experiments can send me the remains; they are almost always good for spare parts. I might have to go through three or four to find a good piece but they are there.

Seriously though; it seems like those who are the most disappointed with these 'novel' watches are those who expect more than they paid.
I buy these things expecting the absolute worst and am always surprised in the positive.

A week ago, I bought a $12 skeleton manual wind with a Dragon motif dial(my attempt to be in the here and now for the Year of the Dragon). The watch came and there were no surprises because I had now expectations that it would do anything but sit in my watch display. As it turned out, the auto winder is pretty much useless(I already knew that was going to be the case) but the basic movement is rather well made for such a cheap watch.

My expectations were not high and as a result, I am pleasantly surprised that I have a not to terrible looking watch that has been running flawlessly since I received it a week ago.
It's a little early to tell yet but my experience with mechanical watches and my gut tell me this one isn't going to give me any problems.
After the first week, it has lost approximately 90 seconds...about 12 seconds per day. I have Swiss and Japanese watches that aren't that good ;-)


----------



## YOUNGIAM

Well I really wasn't expecting much after reading others problems with this watch. I have four other Chinese watches that have surprised me but I paid less for them. What I am trying to say is the watch is not worth the 60.00 dollars they are asking for it now. It does keep good time dispite the fact that it has a large stutter between 12-1 and 2. One thing about the Parnis, it is a bigger diameter watch.


----------



## Pawl_Buster

YOUNGIAM said:


> Well I really wasn't expecting much after reading others problems with this watch. I have four other Chinese watches that have surprised me but I paid less for them. What I am trying to say is the watch is not worth the 60.00 dollars they are asking for it now. It does keep good time dispite the fact that it has a large stutter between 12-1 and 2. One thing about the Parnis, it is a bigger diameter watch.


Unfortunately when Sea gull raised it's prices all the watch brands using Sea Gull movements had to follow suit. The extra cost might be worth it with a Sea Gull branded watch but, generally speaking, not the non-brands that use the lower grade Sea Gull movements.

I'm just happy that there are still $12 mechanicals out there to buy


----------



## goodwolfe

I can only tell you my experiences, but I just received a few days ago my second Bagel Sport, and am kind of amazed at how good it seems for the money. Below is a link for a current listing on Ebay for the model I have, (a Daytona homage), which the fit and finish are very good, leather band with a deployment clasp, both pushers work flawlessly, and for three days has kept almost perfect time (off 15 seconds). It is a an automatic and I will probably take off the back soon to see what movment it has...(maybe a generic low grade Chinese) but it seems to work well so far......anyway, the first was kind of an experiment and this was to see if the first was a fluke, but so far, it's seems a great value for the $31.95 including shipping that I paid for it.......check them out here:

eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices


----------



## Seele

It would be interesting to see who is behind the Bagelsport brand, or at least where they are located. A fair few of the Bagelsport models resemble some in the Nanning Watch Factory catalogue bearing the firm's own Guihua brand, examples:

"Yacht Master" with white and black dials
"DateJust" with gold dial in steel case
"Daytona" multi-function with white and black dials
"Submariner" black dial Pepsi, red bezel, black bezel, etc

For argument's sake, if Nanning supplied some of the models now sold under the Bagelsport brand, they would be more inclined to fit their own movements into them, as it would be much easier for them to assemble the watches as if they're regular Guihua branded ones, but only with a differently printed dial. While it is not currently in their online catalogue we cannot be sure that Nanning did not build the Milgauss, Explorer II etc, their absence is not a positive proof that they are not built by them. It is just that the variety of movement found in some models, including this one which appeared to have been built out of disparate old parts, does suggest that a variety of builders of varying levels of quality were responsible for building Bagelsport watches.


----------



## davidn3

rpstrimple said:


> Just ordered a Weierman, so we'll see how that one runs. Will make a nice beater anyways.


Coolio! Please let us know how it is when you get it!


----------



## davidn3

Btw mine came in the mail finally. Pretty disappointed with some aspects. Bracelet isn't flush with case (lugs probably not drilled straight, and stripped screws. The head of the watch feels alright, but a step down from my MQJ sub.

Any idea how the MQJ sub compares to the Bagel sub? Are those pretty much identical?


----------



## buddyx7

*rpstrimple*

*Re: BAGELSPORT "MILGAUSS" HOMAGE*Just ordered a Weierman, so we'll see how that one runs. Will make a nice beater anyways.​
I'm really temped by the Weierman. Did it arrive? What's the verdict?


----------



## fntms

buddyx7 said:


> *rpstrimple*
> 
> *Re: BAGELSPORT "MILGAUSS" HOMAGE*Just ordered a Weierman, so we'll see how that one runs. Will make a nice beater anyways.​
> I'm really temped by the Weierman. Did it arrive? What's the verdict?


I got a Weierman but it had the "wrong" seconds hand (plain, no orange thunder), so Focalprice shipped another one, I've not received it yet. The bracelet and overall finish looked quite good for the price.


----------



## buddyx7

fntms said:


> I got a Weierman but it had the "wrong" seconds hand (plain, no orange thunder), so Focalprice shipped another one, I've not received it yet. The bracelet and overall finish looked quite good for the price.


 That's good to hear that the quality is good. What size is the watch? I couldn't tell from the advert. I'm guessing 35mm or 40mm.


----------



## fntms

It's 35mm.


----------



## fntms

They just sent me another "standard" seconds hand, no thunder in sight...
:roll:


----------



## buddyx7

fntms said:


> They just sent me another "standard" seconds hand, no thunder in sight...
> :roll:


That really bites! Sorry to hear that.


----------



## kose10

Hi! After reading you I bought a Bagelsport milgauss and I'm also very disappointed with it.

The most important problem is that the hours hand touchs the 9 o'clock indicator everytime it pases near it. Now the marker is slightly moved but the hand still touch it.

Second one, right now the watch is not working. I winded it manually and it started running but less than a complete minute, now it's completely stuck. ¿Any ideas? When I wind it manually I hear the "cli-clic" and the hours marker moves at the same rythm a little bit. It vibrates.

And the last one is that I can't even adjust the bracelet because one of the screws is striped from the get go. It turns but it didn't come out.

Some pictures of it:


----------



## corn cob kid

The photo shows the 9 hr marker has moved slightly which appears to be the problem. Have you contacted the seller?



kose10 said:


> Hi! After reading you I bought a Bagelsport milgauss and I'm also very disappointed with it.
> 
> The most important problem is that the hour marker touchs the 9 o'clock indicator everytime it pases near it. Now the indicator is slightly moved but the marker still touches it.
> 
> Second one, right now the watch is not working. I winded it manually and it started running but less than a complete minute, now it's completely stuck. ¿Any ideas? When I wind it manually I hear the "cli-clic" and the hours marker moves at the same rythm a little bit. It vibrates.
> 
> And the last one is that I can't even adjust the bracelet because one of the screws is striped from the get go. It turns but it didn't come out.
> 
> Some pictures of it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 690475


----------



## kose10

corn cob kid said:


> The photo shows the 9 hr marker has moved slightly which appears to be the problem. Have you contacted the seller?


Hi! Sorry for my english. Yeah, the problem is that the hours hand touches the 9 marker. I confused the words marker and hand. Now I corrected it. Also the watch is not running...

Yes, but in the last message, he sent me the hours to contact him and now he is offline. I have to wait...


----------



## scada

I just got one of these. The second hand is binding and jumping. Does not like movement much let alone shock. I may wear it tomorrow to show a coworker.

I wonder if the $90 ones are better than the $30 one I got.


----------



## kose10

scada said:


> I just got one of these. The second hand is binding and jumping. Does not like movement much let alone shock. I may wear it tomorrow to show a coworker.
> 
> I wonder if the $90 ones are better than the $30 one I got.


Hey! Looks you have some problems too. ¿Anyone thinks that the second hand jumping have any solution?


----------



## jbbutts

My Bagel has been flawless. I would contact the seller.


----------



## kose10

Seconds hand jumping:


----------



## Ash_83

Got mine in the mail today. Count me in the binding and jumping category. For what it's worth, other than the cheap, flimsy bracelet (expected from previous posts), this movement issue is the ONLY thing keeping this from being my new favorite. It really is a GREAT looking watch. I'll be interested if anyone can figure a fix for the jumping issue (short of sending it home to Hong Kong and waiting another 3 weeks to roll the dice on a new one).


----------



## Triton9

I have one with jumping hand but it still keep superb accuracy of +3s a day and I pay $31 bucks for it. I am realistic and I still think its still a super deal.


----------



## DPflaumer

I can't wait for mine to get here. Should be sometime next week I would imagine. I've had shipping from China take anything from 3 days to a month so who really knows...


----------



## kose10

DPflaumer said:


> I can't wait for mine to get here. Should be sometime next week I would imagine. I've had shipping from China take anything from 3 days to a month so who really knows...


Mine took twelve days, very fast shipping. It was coming with trackin from Hong Kong (finishes is HK) if it's from china post (fhinishing in CH) lasts many more.


----------



## bena87

First Post here. My two cents:
I ordered both the Bagelsport and the Weierman. Bagelsport worked for two hours and then bound; the second hand stuck and wasn't going anywhere. Told the ebay seller about it, he sent a replacement immediately (faster shipping than the original order), and it is working perfectly (love it by the way). Weierman is another story...this watch is nothing like what was pictured, no lightning bolt second hand, no green tint to the dial, and it has a date window with a cyclops. Yes, it has a better bracelet but the clasp worries me (very easy to unlatch). It isn't what I was expecting, but it's a nice $30 watch.


----------



## BlackWolfsburg

I just ordered the black dial AND the white dial version. I need to stop coming to the affordable watches forum.


----------



## mazdamx594

Mine is now in NYC, almost here, can't wait!


----------



## c1ockwork

Ash_83 said:


> Count me in the binding and jumping category. I'll be interested if anyone can figure a fix for the jumping issue (short of sending it home to Hong Kong and waiting another 3 weeks to roll the dice on a new one).


+1 on my one which arrived a week ago. I'm in contact with denjung2010 at the moment who's happy to send out another one for $8 postage with no need to return the original. He seems happy to help. Just seeing if he's happy to waive the $8 if I buy another watch (because I, like, _need _another one!). Here's hoping my pleading for him to check the replacement before sending it pays off.


----------



## serdal23

Wonderful fotos, fantastic timepieces!

Wear them in the best of health . . .

Capt. Serdal


----------



## demag

Well, just been looking at a Parnis or another Tao. Then I saw the Bagel.................

I'm really stumped now, don't know what to do.:-s


----------



## lukaboy

love it... thanks Reno


----------



## koulukatu

kose10 said:


> Seconds hand jumping:


I had exactly the same problem with my Bagelsport Milgauss. Then I received another one from the seller half-price as a warranty settlement but the silvery 12 crown on the dial is missing..


----------



## Mrwozza70

Mine just arrived from HK. Initial impressions were not great there was a small white speck on the underside of the crystal - which has since moved during my tweaking - and there's a couple of very minor dints in the bezel where it meets the crystal - only noticeable in the wrong light.

So first things first I gave it a few minutes waggle around to get some wind on it... and it seemed I had a fairly common [from what i've read here at least] binding of the second hand. However after adjusting the time and bracelet and wearing for the last hour or so it seems to have settled and now not binding. There is quite a lot of movement of the movement in the case when unscrewing the crown and adjusting the watch - so much so that you have to be careful to get the dial as straight in the case a s possible. I'm sure if you removed the back and shimmed it a bit with something it would stay put - but for now the caseback is staying on!

As others have said the other main weakness is the Bagelsport bracelet. To re-size for my small wrist I had to remove all three links and also I found that getting rid of the divers extension made the deployment sit better and more comfortably. I also had bent spring bars and the folded end pieces needed some adjustment with pliers and hammer to make it fit as best I could.

Overall - for the $37 paid - I'm looking forward to wearing the Bagel, enjoying the unusual lightning bolt second hand and rest of the Milgauss design. I'd love 'the real deal' but this as a bit of fun is a 10/10. If you really love the design then I suspect the Parnis ones especially those with an ETA movement would still be good value to wrist test the grail or whatever... enjoy the homage.

Pics: As it arrived...









And after a bit of minor adjustment...


----------



## Mrwozza70

Couldn't resist some homage creativity...


























I hope they don't contravene any rules - mods let me know and i'll take em down.


----------



## Mrwozza70

Just received a couple of Alpha's and a Alpha presidents bracelet. I thought I would try with the Bagel and here's the results... fits better than original!!


----------



## buddyx7

Mrwozza70 said:


> Just received a couple of Alpha's and a Alpha presidents bracelet. I thought I would try with the Bagel and here's the results... fits better than original!!


That is a very nice combination. Is the president braclet 20mm?


----------



## Mrwozza70

It is 20mm.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## snaky59

Great... now I want a white dialed one...

Manbushijie for the sapphire and better bracelet, or do I cheap out and go for a nice bagel?

I never should've signed up to here...


----------



## garethp

Hi,
My Bagelsport Milgauss homage arrived today.

Not being that familiar with the various movements available, can anyone tell me what movement is in mine?















It has R&F embossed under the balance wheel.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Les Wright

Mine arrived with a loose minute hand. It was flimsily packed by the Chinese eBay seller (thin layer of bubble wrap inside a thin padded envelope), so I suspect it got just a little too much jostling in international transit.

The bracelet is not that bad (though I still have yet to get a Bagel whose bracelet doesn't have at least one stripped screw), so I have tranplanted it onto a much cheaper Soki Sub homage and it really enhances the look and makes that very cheap piece wearable.

Too much hassle and cost to ship back to Asia. Trying to negotiate with this seller a partial refund at least. That would make it worthwhile for a $30 watch, since bracelets of similar quality sell by themselves for over $20.

After a couple of Bagel disappointments (my Explo II had irritatingly obvious hand misalignment), I have decided to pony up and move to Alphas. I hope it is true that in the budget homage world you really do get what you pay for.

Les


----------



## Les Wright

The seller did go for the partial rebate option for less fuss than I was expecting. The bracelet on this Bagel is well worth salvaging, which is saying a lot for a Bagel bracelet. I turned around and splurged on Parnis no-logo Milgauss homage--the one with a slightly wider case and black hands.


----------



## demag

Well I ordered one of these in June from ebay and unfortunately it never showed up. I waited the obligatory 30 days and then got in touch with the seller. I was polite as I don't see what good ranting and raving will do. I got a very quick reply from the seller apologizing for the item not arriving. I checked the tracker number and the last reported whereabouts was Hong Kong. A few messages passed between us and the seller asked if I would wait a little longer and if it didn't show he would ship another watch. I don't think he could have been any fairer than that. I didn't think it would show and thought somewhere between HK and here someone had got an early Christmas present. However to my surprise it dropped through the letter box this morning. It was ticking away ok but on further inspection I noticed the bracelet was only just clinging together, and when I tried to adjust the time I got the dreaded jumping sweep hand syndrome that so many have mentioned. After waiting 6 weeks for the thing I was not about to send it back under warranty! I am going to use a nice quality leather instead of the bracelet and I have already removed the movement and adjusted the hands. The problem appeared to be the minute hand was too high and fouling the sweep hand. I adjusted the minute hand and it is running fine now.


----------



## Les Wright

demag said:


> Well I ordered one of these in June from ebay and unfortunately it never showed up. I waited the obligatory 30 days and then got in touch with the seller. I was polite as I don't see what good ranting and raving will do. I got a very quick reply from the seller apologizing for the item not arriving. I checked the tracker number and the last reported whereabouts was Hong Kong. A few messages passed between us and the seller asked if I would wait a little longer and if it didn't show he would ship another watch. I don't think he could have been any fairer than that. I didn't think it would show and thought somewhere between HK and here someone had got an early Christmas present. However to my surprise it dropped through the letter box this morning. It was ticking away ok but on further inspection I noticed the bracelet was only just clinging together, and when I tried to adjust the time I got the dreaded jumping sweep hand syndrome that so many have mentioned. After waiting 6 weeks for the thing I was not about to send it back under warranty! I am going to use a nice quality leather instead of the bracelet and I have already removed the movement and adjusted the hands. The problem appeared to be the minute hand was too high and fouling the sweep hand. I adjusted the minute hand and it is running fine now.


You had better luck with an attempted repair than I did, and I am glad for you, as it really is a pretty sharp looking watch for the price. I really bollocksed mine. Unlike yours, the bracelet was usable, and I was quite happy with the partial rebate the seller gave me. I am waiting on a no-logo Parnis at the moment, and am expecting it to be much more satisfying--at 2.5x the cost, it better be!

Les


----------



## demag

Hi Les,
I have a Parnis, only one. A manual wind P****** homage and I can say it is a nice watch. I am leaning more and more to hand winds for their simplicity and robustness. I've got the Bagel on my wrist now and its keeping time but the sweep hand is doing some very strange things! Sorry to hear about yours. I could repair the bracelet with some Loctite but its no big problem at the moment.


----------



## Les Wright

demag said:


> Hi Les,
> I have a Parnis, only one. A manual wind P****** homage and I can say it is a nice watch. I am leaning more and more to hand winds for their simplicity and robustness. I've got the Bagel on my wrist now and its keeping time but the sweep hand is doing some very strange things! Sorry to hear about yours. I could repair the bracelet with some Loctite but its no big problem at the moment.


Dave, I have this Parnis on order, and it is self-winding:

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/251055948964...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649#ht_3393wt_1189

I sent you a PM asking on how to use Loctite to liberate stripped screws, but on reviewing your comments you have a different problem indeed. Your bracelet is coming apart, and half of my Bagel bracelets WON'T come apart at links that I need to remove. My question seems to irrelevant so please disregard it.

Les


----------



## BLKVTR

Im in a LONG drawn out paypal dispute with the 3 I received that are all suffering the same problems of the second hand sticking and jumping / stopping and the bracelet issues, I must say the ebay seller (dengjun2010) has been very unhelpful offering $2 ect as compensation I hope paypal resolve the cases soon. I know they are cheap but if they dont even remotely work they are useless....


----------



## demag

Thats a nice Parnis Les, don't think I've seen that one before. Just checked my Parnis and it is actually auto! It's a lovely watch though and runs great. Hopefully yours will be ok. Looking at your strap problem I would have thought the same as you. A spot of fast grab adhesive to try and remove the screws. What about trying some "No Nails"? Or a contact adhesive like Bostik. Use a tiny spot on the screw driver and an even tinier spot on the screw head! Leave to touch dry, bring together wait a few moments and try and remove. Fiddly but worth a go.

BLKVTR, yes you do appear to have a problem there. My sweep hand plays up between 15secs and 30secs, the rest of the time it seems fine. Accuracy is very good, over 24 hours considering this is a cheap auto its maybe lost 10 seconds or so.


----------



## Shayne438

The dial could be better (MQJ 'submariner" level let's say), but who complains having a nice automatic watch for $30 ... 
Good catch Reno ! Keep'em ticking  !​


----------



## sifswprx

I want to buy watch of BAGELSPORT .
I serched on DealExtreme etc... but I can't find it.
Plese tell me Where I can buy it at low price..


----------



## CheapThrills

You will find them on eBay, seller dengjun2010 should have them.


----------



## sifswprx

thanks
Is seller dengjun2010 normal seller or reseller?


----------



## Kevg

CheapThrills said:


> You will find them on eBay, seller dengjun2010 should have them.


 seller go lala go has them as well and gives excellent service.

Kev


----------



## Les Wright

I am looking for some good news on this watch. I really like my Parnis, but the smaller form factor of the Bagel makes it more suitable as a dress watch, and I would really like to know it is possible to get a bug-free one. I am aware that the "true" Milgauss has a 40mm case, making the Parnis design more authentic, but I really do like the look of the 36mm size too.

Les


----------



## Pawl_Buster

Les Wright said:


> I am looking for some good news on this watch. I really like my Parnis, but the smaller form factor of the Bagel makes it more suitable as a dress watch, and I would really like to know it is possible to get a bug-free one. I am aware that the "true" Milgauss has a 40mm case, making the Parnis design more authentic, but I really do like the look of the 36mm size too.
> 
> Les


Les, you know it's a gamble and eventually, you will get a good one.

I just wish that my luck with these sub $20 watches would translate to my lottery tickets ;-)

I'm tempted to grab a MILGUAUSS just to test the watch gods...who has them?


----------



## CheapThrills

Kevg said:


> seller go lala go has them as well and gives excellent service.
> 
> Kev


Cannot find that seller...


----------



## Texan

CheapThrills said:


> Cannot find that seller...


Automatic Mechanical Stainless Steel Gentleman Sport Wrist Watch Men


----------



## andrea.b1

Les Wright said:


> I am looking for some good news on this watch. I really like my Parnis, but the smaller form factor of the Bagel makes it more suitable as a dress watch, and I would really like to know it is possible to get a bug-free one. I am aware that the "true" Milgauss has a 40mm case, making the Parnis design more authentic, but I really do like the look of the 36mm size too.
> 
> Les


Yes, I like smaller size too. Really like sterile dial - like Parnis have. It is dilema for me. Buy Bagel with logo (funny name and logo for me), but with friendly size or buy Parnis which are huge for me...


----------



## Les Wright

Pawl_Buster said:


> Les, you know it's a gamble and eventually, you will get a good one.
> 
> I just wish that my luck with these sub $20 watches would translate to my lottery tickets ;-)
> 
> I'm tempted to grab a MILGUAUSS just to test the watch gods...who has them?


They actually average over $30. I bought six, and four work, for an average cost of $44 per watch (plus a couple of extra usable oyster bracelets).

As for the sub-$20 pieces, I am saddened that my panda-bezel Soki Sub bit the dust--the "restrictor" on the rotor got damaged and the thing just spun out of control and overwound. It's Coke-bezel sibling, which always ran better from the outset, is doing fine. Definitely a gamble.

Les


----------



## Les Wright

CheapThrills said:


> Cannot find that seller...


go-lala-go.

Only seem to be carrying the white-dial one at the mo. I think the black dial looks nicer--dengjun2010 likely has it, but it seems the QC over there is a real crap shoot.

Les


----------



## CheapThrills

Thanks both for pointing out! 
Did not figure out to add dashes and even with "near hits included" got nothing, LOL!

I link yet another seller:
New Stainless Steel Day Date Automatic Mechanical Mens Womens Wrist Watch | eBay

This day/date looks nice.
I took a quick look on sellers 1 month negative feedback, seems at least to be taking contact with unhappy customers.


----------



## demag

My watch is still running very well and keeps good time. However it does suffer with the dreaded sweep hand stutter that has been mentioned on numerous occasions.

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Les Wright

demag said:


> My watch is still running very well and keeps good time. However it does suffer with the dreaded sweep hand stutter that has been mentioned on numerous occasions.


Damn. Deal breaker for me. I have intermittent stuttering, usually when the the rotor is doing its thing, on my Day-Date, but it is barely noticeable. What I have seen on the Milgauss is glaring and fugly. Even on a cheap watch it would drive me nuts.


----------



## Les Wright

CheapThrills said:


> Thanks both for pointing out!
> Did not figure out to add dashes and even with "near hits included" got nothing, LOL!
> 
> I link yet another seller:
> New Stainless Steel Day Date Automatic Mechanical Mens Womens Wrist Watch | eBay
> 
> This day/date looks nice.


I have that watch in two-tone, purchased from qypeng. It was my first Bagel and I have had no problems with it. I was also sent a second in error, since passed on to someone else, and it worked fine too. As you can see from the stock photo, the seating of the end links of the president bracelet can be a real problem. But putting it on a nice flat strap obviates that issue and really makes this watch suitable for dress wear:









The silver-toned one would look very nice on a black strap, and I will bookmark it and consider picking it up. Likewise with the all-gold one, only in that case a black or brown strap would work. I am not getting an answer out of Alpha to my inquiry regarding a silver day-date, so picking up a couple more day-date Bagels, especially since I have had good fortune with them, is an alternative.

Les


----------



## CheapThrills

Oh boy, where my eyes have been!
I did not even notice that endlink issue... Thanks for pointing out!

Black bracelet with that silver one, might work very well


----------



## Les Wright

CheapThrills said:


> Oh boy, where my eyes have been!
> I did not even notice that endlink issue... Thanks for pointing out!
> 
> Black bracelet with that silver one, might work very well


I have small wrists and the Bagel day-dates are a pretty faithful replica of the smaller original (genuine Rolex Day-Dates come in 36mm and 39-40mm sizes, with the latter having a thicker bezel and larger face like the Milgauss). I really like the profile of the smaller watch on my wrist, especially on a strap. A little googling leads to some nice pics of genuine Day-Dates on leather, and it really does work. I prefer a flat as opposed to a padded strap in this case, and have discovered the cheap but excellent quality Apollo brand through a UK seller. Indeed, after struggling with bracelets a little too much over the past couple of months, I am looking for inspiration in leather, zulu, or NATO for all of my watches, not just the dressier ones. Thanks again for pointing to this seller. I am looking at all-silver, all-gold, and maybe even the all-silver with black dial. I have to say that, for a cheap watch, the complex day-date functionality is spot on, and the autowinder and power reserve are excellent. Alongside my Bagel Sub, it has worked beautifully and I look forward to a couple more.


----------



## Les Wright

Les Wright said:


> I have small wrists and the Bagel day-dates are a pretty faithful replica of the smaller original (genuine Rolex Day-Dates come in 36mm and 39-40mm sizes, with the latter having a thicker bezel and larger face like the Milgauss). I really like the profile of the smaller watch on my wrist, especially on a strap. A little googling leads to some nice pics of genuine Day-Dates on leather, and it really does work. I prefer a flat as opposed to a padded strap in this case, and have discovered the cheap but excellent quality Apollo brand through a UK seller. Indeed, after struggling with bracelets a little too much over the past couple of months, I am looking for inspiration in leather, zulu, or NATO for all of my watches, not just the dressier ones. Thanks again for pointing to this seller. I am looking at all-silver, all-gold, and maybe even the all-silver with black dial. I have to say that, for a cheap watch, the complex day-date functionality is spot on, and the autowinder and power reserve are excellent. Alongside my Bagel Sub, it has worked beautifully and I look forward to a couple more.


There--I just ordered an all-gold Day-Date from one of my usual Bagel sellers and will put it on a black or brown strap once it gets here.

As for a silver one, I am holding off. I really want the Alpha, but it is a special order piece (no price listed in their catalogue), so I am stepping up hounding them a little. I would expect that customer loyalty would win me a fast response!

Here is the Alpha:

http://www.alpha-watch.com/photo/13756435.jpg

Heck, after all this, it doesn't feel too bad at all not to have a daintier Bagelgauss.

Les


----------



## Les Wright

Les Wright said:


> There--I just ordered an all-gold Day-Date from one of my usual Bagel sellers and will put it on a black or brown strap once it gets here.
> 
> As for a silver one, I am holding off. I really want the Alpha, but it is a special order piece (no price listed in their catalogue), so I am stepping up hounding them a little. I would expect that customer loyalty would win me a fast response!
> 
> Here is the Alpha:
> 
> http://www.alpha-watch.com/photo/13756435.jpg


I am glad to report that after a little more pestering Alpha has gotten back to me and will sell me the silver Day-Date, watch only (no bracelet) for a very acceptable USD69. i already have a lovely leather strap all picked out for it


----------



## demag

You old charmer Les. :-d


----------



## roubledhomb

dear Bagel fellows, look what the Chinese Watch Industry gave us: 
a non-Bagel Milgauss _with date_!
(IK colouring zgo 98390​)


----------



## demag

If it doesn't have the stuttering sweep hand then it's no good!:-d


----------



## TWINCAM

Been after a Bagelsport millgauss for a while, really smart classy looking watch. So a few days ago i ordered one. First Chinese watch ive ordered so fingers crossed all will be ok.
Has anyone debranded one?.


----------



## demag

Twincam apart from the sweephand mine runs great and it is a nice watch.


Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## plumcakk

I was just wondering if anyone elses' bagel milgauss has trouble auto-winding. The rotor will just keep on spinning in the opposite direction, which makes quite an audible noise, actually...

Also, with handwinding, am I supposed to wind it CW or CCW? CW makes it sound like I'm forcing something whereas CCW has no resistance whatsoever, and neither have any noticeable effect; for all I know, I'm just shaking the watch as I wind...


----------



## Pawl_Buster

plumcakk said:


> I was just wondering if anyone elses' bagel milgauss has trouble auto-winding. The rotor will just keep on spinning in the opposite direction, which makes quite an audible noise, actually...
> 
> Also, with handwinding, am I supposed to wind it CW or CCW? CW makes it sound like I'm forcing something whereas CCW has no resistance whatsoever, and neither have any noticeable effect; for all I know, I'm just shaking the watch as I wind...


If the watch has the Miyota inspired auto movement; the rotor only winds in one direction. When it spins the other way; it should only be free-wheeling. Many of these cheap mushrooms use the lowest quality movements they can get and they usually have problems. The issue is the 'click' spring that stops the mainspring from unwinding. The spring is extremely thing and occasionally cause trouble even on the actual Miyota mudules.
What happens(if the 'click' spring is weak or improperly assembled); is the small 'finger' it pushes into the reverser clutch to keep the mainspring from unwinding doesn't seat. This allows the mainspring to unwind, making the rotor spin wildly in th opposite direction. Sounds like yours needs attention :-(

Manual winding is done in the CW direction and you should feel a bit of resistance. If it doesn't seem to be doing anything, it may because the 'click' is allowing the winding you're doing to be undone.


----------



## plumcakk

Pawl_Buster said:


> If the watch has the Miyota inspired auto movement; the rotor only winds in one direction. When it spins the other way; it should only be free-wheeling. Many of these cheap mushrooms use the lowest quality movements they can get and they usually have problems. The issue is the 'click' spring that stops the mainspring from unwinding. The spring is extremely thing and occasionally cause trouble even on the actual Miyota mudules.
> What happens(if the 'click' spring is weak or improperly assembled); is the small 'finger' it pushes into the reverser clutch to keep the mainspring from unwinding doesn't seat. This allows the mainspring to unwind, making the rotor spin wildly in th opposite direction. Sounds like yours needs attention :-(
> 
> Manual winding is done in the CW direction and you should feel a bit of resistance. If it doesn't seem to be doing anything, it may because the 'click' is allowing the winding you're doing to be undone.


That being said, the watch still holds some power, so that if I keep wearing it, it'll eventually last off my wrist overnight. Would this still fall in line with the issue with the click spring? Although from what I've noticed with its behaviour, its exactly as you described. Is there any way for me to fix it myself?


----------



## Pawl_Buster

plumcakk said:


> That being said, the watch still holds some power, so that if I keep wearing it, it'll eventually last off my wrist overnight. Would this still fall in line with the issue with the click spring? Although from what I've noticed with its behaviour, its exactly as you described. Is there any way for me to fix it myself?


Without a source of parts and experience(the complete movement has to be disassembled); it's probably not worth the effort if it works well enough to last through the night.


----------



## Shift

My Milgauss, black face, is due any day now. (A bit excited...)

I note the bracelet swaps in the previous posts, but has anyone got photos of a Milgauss on other straps - eg leather or NATO etc.

Citizen V, I think you said a while ago you've got one on a leather strap? How's that working out?


----------



## Shift

And.... it arrived today!!

It's a lovely watch. Better than I expected.

Balanced weight and feel. Clear dial and crystal, no dust or blemishes.

The marker at 3 o'clock may be _very_ slightly off, but no matter.
The stutter is quite something!!! But I like it. Even at rest on the table it jumbs about - but keeps time well so far.









Here it is with my other two purchases over the last 2 months: 
a Parnis Portuguese (which is really beautiful, I think) :-!, and 
a "vintage" Orient that doesn't work at all so far :-( (ebay seller refunded cash immediately so I don't mind)









If you're hesitating about getting one of these, *just go for it!

* D


----------



## spazthecat

Got my first Bagelsport today. I opted for the Milgauss homage. Very cool looking in person but the crown won't come un-screwed I assume it's cross threaded. I contacted the seller, we'll see what happens.

--Andy


----------



## Pawl_Buster

spazthecat said:


> Got my first Bagelsport today. I opted for the Milgauss homage. Very cool looking in person but the crown won't come un-screwed I assume it's cross threaded. I contacted the seller, we'll see what happens.
> 
> --Andy


Many mushrooms are still-born :-(

Hopefully the seller will replace the watch for you


----------



## Sctb78

Me too, finally managed to get it undone however. That said the watch died after 2 days and does not want to start again. Going to email the seller but not expecting much. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spazthecat

I heard back from the seller and they are resistant to a full exchange. He's offering a 65% refund and I can keep the watch. I'm thinking about. I might be able to just transplant the dial and hands into a similarly sized Seiko but I have torn the watch apart to measure everything yet.


----------



## jelliottz

I ordered one of these today; $33.89 with free shipping. I'm excited for it to arrive. I've already picked a new band if I don't like the stock one.


----------



## waterdude

spazthecat said:


> Got my first Bagelsport today. I opted for the Milgauss homage. Very cool looking in person but the crown won't come un-screwed I assume it's cross threaded. I contacted the seller, we'll see what happens.
> 
> --Andy


I had two (Milgauss homage) in a row die. I gave up on them after that. I also have a sub that works when hand wound, but I think I'll eventually use them all as cheap ways to gain a little hands-on knowledge.


----------



## spazthecat

waterdude said:


> I had two (Milgauss homage) in a row die. I gave up on them after that. I also have a sub that works when hand wound, but I think I'll eventually use them all as cheap ways to gain a little hands-on knowledge.


Yeah. I took the 65% refund and I'm going to re-use the dial and hands. I've got a case coming and I have a spare DG movement I believe I can use (the one it came with stutters like crazy). Should be a fun little project.


----------



## Mrwozza70

Got two good tested ones going on eBay if any UK buyers are looking for these. Have to search worldwide for bagelsport...

Apologies for the blatant promotion. Hope I haven't broken rules.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kiter

spazthecat said:


> I might be able to just transplant the dial and hands into a similarly sized Seiko but I have torn the watch apart to measure everything yet.


Have you had any joy with the transplant? If so which Seiko did you match it up with? Knowing how you got on with this might temp me to get one of these.......

Thanks,


----------



## redcow

Being from New York, could never wear a watch with "Bagel" in the name!


----------



## MinimalMagic

*Sv: BAGELSPORT "MILGAUSS" HOMAGE*

Really nice looking watch, where can you buy it with shipping to Eu, and are there a eBay seller if it?


----------



## ehou333

What movement is in the 36mm Bagelsport?
Assuming you don't get a cross threaded crown, does the major issue seem to be due to the quality of the movement? So a movement transplant could be possible and there would be no worries about it suddenly dying? 
I actually prefer the size and logo of the Bagelsport to the Parnis.


----------



## Pawl_Buster

ehou333 said:


> What movement is in the 36mm Bagelsport?
> Assuming you don't get a cross threaded crown, does the major issue seem to be due to the quality of the movement? So a movement transplant could be possible and there would be no worries about it suddenly dying?
> I actually prefer the size and logo of the Bagelsport to the Parnis.


The Bagel watches are just a lower quality watch; which is reflected in the prices. I'm not big on the goofy Parnis name but I would take a Parnis watch over the cheaper Bagel any day.


----------



## spazthecat

Kiter said:


> Have you had any joy with the transplant? If so which Seiko did you match it up with? Knowing how you got on with this might temp me to get one of these.......
> 
> Thanks,


Nope. I decided not to do that and ordered a case and movement from Ofrei.com. The movement was defective on receipt. I'm just waiting for a replacement to put it all together.

--Andy


----------



## spazthecat

ehou333 said:


> What movement is in the 36mm Bagelsport?
> Assuming you don't get a cross threaded crown, does the major issue seem to be due to the quality of the movement? So a movement transplant could be possible and there would be no worries about it suddenly dying?
> I actually prefer the size and logo of the Bagelsport to the Parnis.


Movement and case are my major issues (aside from the cross-threaded crown). The seconds hand jumps and skips randomly.

The case is crap. Very sharp edges and pointy lugs (could use it as a throwing star) and it came with all types of dings and nicks. The bracelet was majorly bent as well. I tossed everything except the dial and hands. They actually are pretty decent.

--Andy


----------



## demag

I must have been lucky with mine. Apart from the stuttering sweep hand it's OK and keeps good time.

Sent from my M2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hoppen1

My Milgauss seemed okay when I first got it, until I found it to be running fast about 30 minutes a day...

Got a partial refund and moved on.


----------



## ehou333

spazthecat said:


> Movement and case are my major issues (aside from the cross-threaded crown). The seconds hand jumps and skips randomly.
> The case is crap. Very sharp edges and pointy lugs (could use it as a throwing star) and it came with all types of dings and nicks. The bracelet was majorly bent as well. I tossed everything except the dial and hands. They actually are pretty decent.
> 
> --Andy


I could probably sand down the sharp edges of the case and don't really care about the bracelet anyway. So I guess my biggest concer is movement. Has the movement still not been identified?


----------



## snaky59

To any who may be interested, the bushy man has begun to offer a parnis branded, true to size homage of the Milgauss
View attachment 1006784


And he even has the GV PVD version I've seen advertised on this forum by "blackout-genève".
View attachment 1006785


Could be an early graduation present, from myself, to myself, with love.


----------



## highplainsdrifter

snaky59 said:


> To any who may be interested, the bushy man has begun to offer a parnis branded, true to size homage of the Milgauss
> View attachment 1006784
> 
> 
> And he even has the GV PVD version I've seen advertised on this forum by "blackout-genève".
> View attachment 1006785
> 
> 
> Could be an early graduation present, from myself, to myself, with love.


These are cool. The no logo versions look better though. There's just weird something about the word parnis.


----------



## sdshack

Which ebay seller is the best bet to purchase one of the Bagel Milgauss' from right now? I'd like to take a chance on one, but if I run into problems with the watch I want to ensure I've purchased from the seller most willing to work with me. Thanks!


----------



## Sixracer

Well, after reading 19 pages I think I will go for a Parnis sterile Mil for myself. 
Question: is the Bagelsport a 35mm case???

Parnis is 39mm, close to the Roley's 40mm.


----------



## Thonis

I'm really looking for this watch, I find the Milgauss design and colors amazing. I like the Bagelsport version way more than the Parnis/clean one. I also wonder how many mm diameter the bagelsport one is?

Is it available anywhere? Or is anyone here selling one?


----------



## Thonis

Any tips on where I could find someone selling these?


----------



## Sixracer

Search "elegant mechanical automatic stainless steel watch" on ebay and a few will come up in the results.


----------



## Reno

Thonis said:


> Any tips on where I could find someone selling these?


NEW Classic Elegant Automatic Mechanical Stainless Steel Wrist Watch Black | eBay


----------



## Hrvoje Gudelj

Reno said:


> NEW Classic Elegant Automatic Mechanical Stainless Steel Wrist Watch Black | eBay


Thanks for posting this, it looks absolutely amazing and pictures arefabulous.
Just one question, on your pics it doesn't seem so small as stated by the seller:37 mm case and 16 mm bracelet, what might be a bit to small for my taste. Is it actually bigger or is it just your pictures? Thanks a lot!


----------



## Reno

Hrvoje Gudelj said:


> Thanks for posting this, it looks absolutely amazing and pictures arefabulous.
> Just one question, on your pics it doesn't seem so small as stated by the seller:37 mm case and 16 mm bracelet, what might be a bit to small for my taste. Is it actually bigger or is it just your pictures? Thanks a lot!


It's a small watch ;-) don't expect a monster.

Here it is on my 18,5cm wrist :










It's the same size than an _Explorer I_ or a _Day-Date/Datejust_ :










The bracelet has a regular *20mm* width.

If you're into BIG watches, this one may not be for you ;-)


----------



## Hrvoje Gudelj

Reno said:


> It's a small watch ;-) don't expect a monster.
> 
> Here it is on my 18,5cm wrist :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's the same size than an _Explorer I_ or a _Day-Date/Datejust_ :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bracelet has a regular *20mm* width.
> 
> If you're into BIG watches, this one may not be for you ;-)


Thank you very much, I guess i get it. I'm only into nice watches, nevermind the size, and this one is both a gem and a bargain. It's just these descriptions on eBay that got me confused, saying 35mm case and 16mm lugs width. I guess it will look something like Citizen NY0040 on my 18,5 -19 cm wrist. 









P.S.
You already made me buy Explorer homage, now this one too. Stop doing it! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DrNikolai

My Bagelsport Milgauss arrived last week, and I've been really pleased with it. No shunts or bumps ruined hands, indices, or anything else during transit thankfully -- and even better, it runs well very well.

The movement is the Beijing one, and it's a really loud ticker. No hand stutter, but the hacking second hand will shift 2-3 seconds in the direction I adjust the time. Nevertheless, it's surprisingly accurate. I've seen it gain an extra minute over the past week, but that's an easy fix.

I forgot that the crown was a screwdown -- very nice surprise. Also surprised that the first detent, when crown pulled out, did not adjust the time; I suspect it adjusts a date function, which makes sense if this is the same movement in the Bagelsport Submariner/Datejust models.

The 35mm case is fantastic as a true midsized watch. My wrists are 6.5-6.75", so this works very well for me. I might try the Parnis model, but for now the Bagelsport is a great fit.

The bracelet is not so awesome: sharp edges, stripped screws for at least 1 link, very badly bent spring bar at one endlink. It hasn't fallen apart on me yet, so I'll still use it for the meantime while I wait for a President bracelet I ordered last week.

At $35 for a watch that hacks, has a screwdown crown, and a decent automatic movement, this has been the cheapest amount of fun I've had with a watch.


----------



## ShamPain

Just got one of these for me to play around with and for my wife to wear (it's too small for me). So far everything's great! No problems with the second hand, accurate time over the first few hours. The screwdown crown is nice. The SS case is fairly substantial given its small size. The movement is not particularly even when it's a few inches away from my ear. Even the bracelet is better than I expected given what I'd read on this forum, but I always intended to put it on a NATO. We'll see how long it runs and how well it keeps time over the next few days, but for now it seems that it is definitely worth the $30. The wife likes it too. She's never had an automatic before so I wanted something cheap for her to try out. She hasn't taken it off since I put the NATO on!

_UPDATE_: After several days of working perfectly the movement stopped. At first I thought it was a power reserve issue, but even after handwinding and wearing it for awhile it would periodically stop. I could jump-start it again, but eventually it started stopping when I screwed the crown back down after handwinding and setting the time. I contacted the seller (may2010dream) and they are supposedly sending me a new one at no expense to me. They didn't ask for the old one back either, so I'll probably try to take it apart and see what I can figure out.

It seems like the 2813s in the Milgauss Bagels are more finicky than those in the Sub Bagels. Not sure why.


----------



## d3nzi0

Hi guys where can I get these beauties? I tried searching Bagelsport on Ebay and it didn't return any results.


----------



## DrNikolai

Bay sellers may2010dream and ct-10001 are whom I've purchased from. Sellers tend not to use the Bagelsport name in descriptions (let alone the term "Milgauss") probably to avoid issues. 

Bear in mind the midsized dimensions, which I think is perfect as a dress watch retaining a classic feel. I did purchase a 40mm sterile Parnis Milgauss and should post comparisons soon, but I find myself defaulting to the Bagel because it's such a fun little watch.


----------



## d3nzi0

DrNikolai said:


> Bay sellers may2010dream and ct-10001 are whom I've purchased from. Sellers tend not to use the Bagelsport name in descriptions (let alone the term "Milgauss") probably to avoid issues.
> 
> Bear in mind the midsized dimensions, which I think is perfect as a dress watch retaining a classic feel. I did purchase a 40mm sterile Parnis Milgauss and should post comparisons soon, but I find myself defaulting to the Bagel because it's such a fun little watch.


Did you get the sterile Parnis from the same dealers?


----------



## wromg

Gonna bump this thread.

Got mine on a $25 Hadley-Roma President and the fit is ridiculously good. Has the brushed fighting off against the polished and looks deluxe.

Sure I almost doubled the price of the watch but I quadrupled the awesomeness.


----------



## isitauthentic

This still something that is available?
Where?


----------



## wromg

I don't think so. I got mine on eBay a couple years ago. There were some bagel sports on Ali X press but I think even they dried up. There's a thread somewhere on f71 about bagel sports in general and where people have found them.


----------



## Reno

isitauthentic said:


> This still something that is available?
> Where?


Here : http://tinyurl.com/lgt26u7

;-)


----------



## NeoSeoul2084

I've seen examples of people purchasing Bagelsports off Ali Express and being sent fake Rolexes instead. As in instead of the Bagelsports logo it has a Rolex logo.


----------



## GraX

guys is this real life? xD Bagelsport Mens 'Rolex Milgauss' Homage Watch | eBay


----------



## GraX

guys is this real life? xD Bagelsport Mens 'Rolex Milgauss' Homage Watch


----------



## schweitzer.phil

GraX said:


> guys is this real life? xD Bagelsport Mens 'Rolex Milgauss' Homage Watch


A lot of times this happens is for money laundering purposes. Someone can (for instance) buy a bunch of prepaid Visa cards with stolen cash, dump their value into a PayPal account, and then transfer it in a legitimate way to someone else's (or their own) bank account. Perhaps this isn't the case here (some people are dumb). But for a watch with "bagel" anywhere on the face, I wouldn't be too surprised 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Sixracer

That's pretty awesome! $35 watch for $3k!


----------



## pr0t0n

Hi there, are those Bagelsports manual-winding or automatic watches? I suspect it's the second one with hand-winding option, but could You correct me if I'm wrong?


----------



## GraX

pr0t0n said:


> Hi there, are those Bagelsports manual-winding or automatic watches? I suspect it's the second one with hand-winding option, but could You correct me if I'm wrong?


they are automatics with optional manual wind, it also hacks


----------



## superh3ro




----------



## GraX

another buy will be the ik colouring version


----------



## mrygn

Are there any difference between peter Lee and bagelsport version of milgauss or should i get a parnis for 30 bucks more


----------



## Sixracer

I don’t know Peter Lee. I’ve had Parnis and Bagelsport. 

I’d go for a parnis from one of the more reputable vendors(that would be likely to send you a second if first is doa or no-show). The parnis is bigger, 40mm I believe. It’s closer to the real thing. The bagels are smaller, 38mm or smaller (correction: it’s 35mm).

Note, mine rarely lasted more than a year unless babied or occasionally worn. They are great for learning how to swap hands/movements or repairing minor things. I used a Bagel’s as a cheap source for movement to repair a PVD parnis(after buying a couple tools on eBay/Amazon). The buddy I gave the parnis to shook half the indicies off dancing at a night club!


----------



## mrygn

if bagel or peter lee is going to last for just a year i should look for other options.


----------

